# Gaming Pc für ca. 1200€



## Uhgutah (9. Januar 2016)

*Gaming Pc für ca. 1200€*

Guten Abend,

ich möchte mir gerne einen neuen Gaming Pc besorgen, da meiner mittlerweile an seine Grenzen stößt. Leider habe ich von der Hardware so gut wie keine Ahnung und möchte daher meinen neuen Pc vertrauensvoll in eure Hände legen.

Spielen würde ich gerne Spiele wie Ark: Survival Evolved, Assassins Creed Unity und Syndicate und GTA 5.
Bei Ark jedoch habe ich selbst auf minimalsten Einstellungen eine  ruckelpartie die nicht mehr feierlich ist, Assassins Creed Unity wirft mich nach Minuten raus weil mein pc hierfür nicht mal die Mindestanforderungen erfüllt.

Was ich mir von dem neuen Pc wünsche ist, dass die Spiele gut und stabil laufen und auch bei hohen Grafikeinstellungen noch Gute FPS liefern und flüssig laufen.
Der Pc kann gerne auch weniger kosten, aber ich bleibe da realistisch^^

Ich würde lieber eine AMD Grafikkarte haben als eine Nvidia muss ich gestehen.

Ich hoffe ihr stellt mir da was tolles zusammen^^
Einen schönen Abend noch und danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Golgomaph (9. Januar 2016)

Abend!

Also da kein Budget gegeben ist, packe ich im Folgenden einfach mal zusammen was von der Preis-Leistung momentan am besten ist und deinen Anforderungen auf jeden Fall entspricht, bis auf denen von ARK.
Als ich ARK als letztes gespielt habe, wurde ich Ingame gewarnt, dass ich für maximale Einstellungen eine 980Ti von Nvidia benötige .. liegt halt einfach daran dass es noch nicht wirklich optimiert und ausgereift ist ... Early Access halt.
Das hat sich aber bestimmt schon gebessert und wird auch Ressourcenschonender in der Zukunft .. aber auf max. Einstellungen wirst du da momentan wohl nicht hinkommen.

Dass du lieber eine AMD-Karte willst stellt keinerlei Problem dar, denn die Alternative zur 970, die eben für deine Ansprüche perfekt wäre und bei Nvidia momentan dass beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bietet, ist die R9 390 von AMD. Allerdings sollte nicht verschwiegen werden, dass sie fast das Doppelte an Strom verbraucht, 275W bei Vollast. Wie viele Stunden zockst du denn am Tag?

Basierend auf Haswell, also der "älteren" Generation bei Intel, bei der du allerdings mehr für dein Geld bekommst und die nicht nennenswert langsamer als die neuere Skylake-Generation ist, stelle ich dir mal etwas zusammen auf dem man dann noch weiter aufbauen kann 

Mainboard: 8587869 - ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX
RAM: 8432901 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport
Netzteil: 500 Watt Corsair CX Series Modular 80+ Bronze
Gehäuse: -
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-118CB DVD-ROM SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz
Festplatte 2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5"
SSD: 250GB Crucial BX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower Kühler
Grafikkarte: 8192MB PowerColor Radeon R9 390 PCS Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 Retail

Auch hier wäre wieder deine Entscheidung wichtig: Möchtest du übertakten oder hast du kein Interesse? 
Falls du interessiert wärst müsstest du noch ca. 80€ draufzahlen für den i7 4770K / 4790K, letzterer ist nur sehr minimal schneller als der Xeon E3, hat aber eben den fürs Übertakten wichtigen freien Multiplikator. 
Natürlich bräuchtest du dann noch ein Board mit einem Z-Chipsatz .. die sind aber nicht teurer.

Gehäuse habe ich jetzt mal nichts reingepackt, am besten du suchst dir etwas hübsches raus ... ist eben eine geschmackssache ^^ 
Da gibt´s auch nicht viele Kriterien, Midi-Tower/Big-Tower im ATX-Format, Platz für 2 Lüfter. Poste am besten dann nochmal deine Wahl, dann können wir noch sicher gehen dass alles reinpasst, sollte es aber in der Regel.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir soweit etwas helfen 

MfG,
Golgomaph


----------



## Uhgutah (10. Januar 2016)

Nabend,
erstmal danke für deine schnelle und umfangreiche antwort^^

tut mir leid für das Missverständnis, aber das budget war im Threadtitel drin. Soll so bis 1200€ gehen.

ich spiele "relativ" wenig, dann aber ne menge. durch meinen beruf bin ich wochenendspieler und dann meist auch nur nachts, dann aber so 3-5 stunden am stück.
gibt's da einen große unterschied zwischen dem Prozessor dem du mir genannt hast und nem i5 6600? oder was das jetzt nur weil du kein direktes budget hattest?

overclocken möchte ich persönlich nicht, damit habe ich keine direkten Erfahrungen und weiß nichtmal was es mir genau bringt... mehr Leistung oder?

naja das ark auf ultra läuft ist selbst mir klar, dass das nicht so leicht geht, ich bin froh wenns überhaupt läuft^^

bei der Lüftung darfst ruhig nicht geizen, ich weiß jetzt nicht wie gut die ist, die du mir empfiehlst^^


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Januar 2016)

Wow, Budget steht im Titel und ich übersehe es ^^ Mein Fehler ..
Allerdings ändert das Budget überhaupt nichts an der Zusammenstellung, die sollte sich sogar so bei rund 1000€ bewegen, eher ein bisschen mehr.
Nun, zwischen i5 6600 und dem von mir verlinkten Xeon gibt es schon einen Unterschied:
Er (der Xeon) besitzt die Möglichkeit, zu jedem seiner "echten" vier Kerne einen weiteren "Thread" dazu zu simulieren, dass nennt sich HyperThreading.
Daher arbeitet er effektiv nahezu wie ein Achtkerner .. sprich er ist in manchen Spielen um einiges schneller, aber generell einfach zukunftssicherer als der 6600, der dann übrigends auch ein Skylake-Prozessor ist.
Er ist zudem nur 20€ teurer als der i5, wobei er eben schon wesentlich stärker ist.

Es gibt einen "Geheimtipp", wie der Xeon, der ja eigentlich eine Server-CPU ist, bei Skylake leider nicht. Eine Skylake-CPU, die auch effektiv Acht-Kerne dank HyperThreading wie der Xeon hat, wäre der i7 6700, aber der kostet direkt ~100€ mehr und ist sonst nicht viel schneller als der Xeon. 

Was meinst du mit Lüftung? Gehäuse oder CPU? ^^

Genau, übertakten bringt an sich mehr Leistung, aber auch nicht unglaublich viel. Machen halt viele als Hobby ..

Dann kannst du beruhigt zur 390 greifen, bei sehr vielen Stunden in der Woche sollte man halt irgendwann auch einfach wegen den Stromkosten Nvidia eventuell doch in Erwägung ziehen .. aber bei dir hält es sich ja in Grenzen ^^


----------



## Uhgutah (10. Januar 2016)

Cpu, habe natürlich anderswo auch anfragen erstellt und die gaben mir teils lüfter für 80€


----------



## Uhgutah (10. Januar 2016)

Wäre das besser als das was du mir empfiehlst?
Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

achso, und poste mir doch bitte mal doch ne 970 damit alles offen ist sag ich mal


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Januar 2016)

Achso .. na wenn dann schon gescheit oder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn du nicht übertaktest ist der Broken Eco völlig ausreichend. Du kannst, wenn du dich genau wie ich da besser fühlst, zu etwas größerem, wie dem HR-02 Macho Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Tower Kühler, greifen .. aber der ist eigentlich schon zu groß für die CPU.
Hättest du dich fürs Übertakten entschieden, hätte ich dir den ohnehin empfohlen, so ohne Overclocking steigen deine Temps halt nie über 40°C ^^

Naja, die Sapphire ist im Grunde erstmal nur teurer, da es auch eine 390 ist wäre sie nur durch ihr OC etwas schneller. Sapphire baut allerdings sehr gute Kühler.
Wenn das dir der geringe Aufpreis wert ist greif zu! 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...l-Fan-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_977442.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Edition-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retai_988938.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...e-3X-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retai_978515.html

Das Mainboard ist aus einem anderen Forum nehme ich an? Wenn du nicht irgendeine Funktion möchtest, die es nur an diesem Board gibt, dann ist es einfach unnötig teuer. Zudem ist es halt ein Skylake-Board, während der Xeon zum Beispiel eben eine Haswell-CPU ist und somit einen ganz anderen Sockel benötigt.

Edit:
Du kannst natürlich auch, falls dir das Blau-Schwarz des Mainboards aus meiner Liste nicht zusagt, zu einem beliebigen anderen Board greifen, wenn es nicht gerade 150€ kostet.


----------



## Uhgutah (10. Januar 2016)

ach du erklärst mir das alles so schön idiotensicher, genau das was ich brauche  ^^

also mal butter bei den fischen, welche grafikkarte sollte ich jetzt nehmen, mal persönliche vorlieben ausser acht gesetzt:

Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...ai_978515.html

ansonsten würde ich dein system, so wie du mir das empohlen hast übernehmen, da habe ich ein gutes gefühl mit^^

Mainboard: 8587869 - ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX
RAM: 8432901 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport
Netzteil: 500 Watt Corsair CX Series Modular 80+ Bronze
Gehäuse: -
SSD: 250GB Crucial BX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower Kühler
Grafikkarte: 8192MB PowerColor Radeon R9 390 PCS Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 Retail

mein altes Netzteil... ist soweit ich jetzt weiß ein 550W Netzteil, die genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht mehr und den karton hab ich wohl auch verschlampt...
kann ich das noch behalten mit dem Risiko das es schlechter ist als deins, oder sollte ich mir das neu kaufen nach deiner Auswahl?


1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
 1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1)
 1 x Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
 1 x G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GRK)
 1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-00-20G)
 1 x Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5
 1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726)
 1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
 1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

hat mir der andere empohlen, ist das "besser" als deins? es wird nämlich auf jedenfall ca. 150€ teurer... aber da macht der ram ja schonmal nen ordentlichen schwung nach oben vom preis her, berechtigt?


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Januar 2016)

Morgen!

Weißt du denn noch von welchem Hersteller das Netzteil ist und wie viele Jahre der Kauf her ist? Wenn es jetzt 10 Jahre alt wäre, würde ich an deiner Stelle ein neues kaufen. 
Ansonsten dreht sich da halt viel um den Wirkungsgrad, 80+ Bronze heißt eben, dass 85% des gezogenen Stroms erfolgreich in die von den Komponenten benötigte Leistung transformiert werden, der Rest kommt eben überwiegend in Form von Wärmeenergie unten aus dem Lüfter. 
Wenn du wirklich überhaupt nichts mehr über dein PSU weißt, und es dir gute Dienste erwiesen hat / nicht zu alt ist, würde ich es einfach ausprobieren. Wenn du dich unsicher fühlst, investiere die 64€.

Jetzt zu dem alternativen System aus dem anderen Forum:

Bezüglich der CPU .. ich hatte dir ja bereits erklärt, dass der i5 6600 (nicht der 6500 aus der Liste des anderen Forum´s)  20€ billiger, aber durch fehlendes HyperThreading schon um einiges schwächer ist.
Der i5 6500 ist halt nochmal schwächer als der 6600 .. warum zu einem der beiden greifen wenn man für einen verhältnismäßig geringen Aufpreis wesentlich mehr Leistung erhält frage ich mich da .. nur wegen Skylake?
Wenn man Vorteile von Skylake gegenüber Haswell benötigt, wie USB 3.1 oder die schneller SSD/Laufwerk-Schnittstelle, dann wäre es noch verständlich .. aber so erschließt sich mir dass nicht so ganz ^^

Die Sapphire R9 390 ist zwar sehr gut, eben dank ihres guten Kühlers, trotzdem ist die halt schon um einiges teurer als andere 390. 
Aber wie ich schon gesagt habe .. wenn du dich damit sicher fühlst ist dass denke ich schon im Rahmen .. ist ja nicht unglaublich viel was du draufzahlst.

Der CPU-Kühler ist etwas überqualifiziert, da er eben eigentlich für Übertaktungszwecke gedacht ist, allerdings kostet er nur 10€ mehr als der Broken Eco von EKL.

Das Gehäuse ist an sich gut, ob man die Schalldämmung wirklich benötigt muss jeder selbst wissen, im Grunde wird dich aber auch ein nicht gedämmtes Gehäuse nicht beim zocken stören.
Falls doch gibt es da auch Methoden den Rechner leiser zu bekommen, wie zum Beispiel Lüfter per Bios eine Stufe niedriger stellen .. 
Wenn es dir gefällt passt es.

Das Netzteil ist direkt mal 30€ teurer, was glaube ich an der zusätzlichen Haswell-Stromsparmodus-Zertifizierung liegt. Darüber weiß ich leider überhaupt nichts, also wie viel das in der Praxis bringt.
Ich würde tatsächlich beim Corsair, alternativ bei einem günstigeren Be quiet! bleiben: 8487607 - 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular

Das Mainboard ist natürlich ein zum i5 6500 passendes Skylake-Board, aber es ist viel zu teuer. Skylake-Boards erhälst du auch schon ab 70€ .. das Z170X Gaming 5 sieht zwar gut aus .. aber deswegen knapp 100€ mehr zahlen?!
Aber auch da gilt wieder: Es hat sicherlich mehr Funktionen als ein 70€ Board, ob Skylake oder Haswell ... falls du davon aber unbedingt eine brauchst lässt sich vermute ich trotzdem ein günstigeres finden.

Der RAM ist, auch passend zur Skylake-CPU und zum Skylake-Board, welche fast nur DDR4-RAM unterstützen, auch DDR4-RAM mit einer vergleichsweise sehr hohen Taktrate. 2133 oder 2400 würde auch reichen. Der hohe Aufpreis ist aber vor allem dem höheren Preis von DDR4-RAM im Gegensatz zum DDR3-RAM geschuldet .. obwohl DDR4 nicht wirklich schneller ist. Hat zwar eine höhere Taktrate, aber auch eine höhere Latenz (beim G.Skill RipJaws eine Latenz von 15 (CL15)) .. aber dass ist jetzt nochmal ein anderes Thema. Aber selbst bei DDR4 würdest du günstigeren RAM bekommen .. also ist auch der unnötig teuer ^^

So gesehen würde ich tatsächlich auf deine Frage, ob das "besser" ist, mit nein antworten. Die schlechtere CPU macht die geringen Vorteile von Skylake zunichte ..

Nehm die R9 390, die macht für dich auf jeden Fall Sinn und ist ja auch ein bisschen schneller als die 970. Der höhere Stromverbrauch kommt bei dir nicht unglaublich stark zur Geltung, darüber kannst du hinwegsehen.

Edit:

Du hast jetzt aber bei der von mir geposteten Zusammenstellung die Festplatte vergessen ... denke dass war keine Absicht oder?


----------



## Uhgutah (10. Januar 2016)

okay, das ist schonmal eine ausführliche antwort.^^

die Festplatte habe ich mi Absicht weggelassen, weil ich mir vor kurzem erst eine 1TB platte gekauft habe musst du wissen.
das Netzteil ist ca. 1-1,5 jahre alt, glaube ich auch irgendwas mit be quiet oder silent oder so. also ich würde es erstmal mit meinem vorhandenen Netzteil versuchen.

ich muss auch gestehen das ich dein system im anderen forum hab "überprüfen" lassen, verzeih es mir weil ich nehme mal eben 1000€ in die hand und wollte einfach Gewissheit haben.
ich möchte dir allerdings ihre antwort nicht vorenthalten:

Es basiert noch auf Haswell -> keine neuen CPUs für den Sockel , und von den 8 Threads beim Xeon hast du beim Zocken nichts. 
 Es wird DDR3 Speicher verbaut, den kannst du Später nicht wiederverwenden da DDR4 Standard in den neuen Plattformen ist.
 Das Corsair CX würde ich nicht mit so teurer Hardware Verbauen, die Dinger sind Technisch auch nur du meeh. 
 Die SSD ist im Vergleich zur MX200 langsamer wegen schlechtem Speichercontroller,  da lohnt sich der Aufpreis zur Mx.

Kurzform: Es ist zwar rein von der Spieleperformance nicht wirklich schlechter, aber eben veraltet....folglich könnte ein Upgrade in zwei Jahren schwierig werden


ich werde mich dennoch für dein system entscheiden, weil ich bei dir das bestätigte gefühl habe, dass du dich da richtig reingehängt und dir auch viel zeit und text genommen hast mir das alles zu erklären, das haben die anderen nicht. 
zudem sagen sie selbst, das es nicht schlechter ist, nur älter und ich denke das wenn ich mal aufrüste, die preise so sind, dass ich für ein neues mainboard und ram nicht soooviel bezahlen würde.

ich möchte mich auf jedenfall für deine hilfe bedanken. wie gesagt ich nehme viel geld in die hand und da ist so eine gute hilfe echt viel wert^^


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Januar 2016)

Okay, dann passt dass mit der Festplatte und genau, dann würde ich dass mit dem Netzteil auch erstmal versuchen.

Ich bin froh, dass du das System in einem anderen Forum hast überprüfen lassen .. dass liegt einfach daran dass ich keinesfalls ein Profi in diesem Gebiet bin. Ich beschäftige mich seit ungefähr ERST einem Jahr intensiv mit PC-Hardware etc. ... ich habe daher lange nicht so viel Praxiserfahrung wie viele andere in diesem/anderen Forum/Foren .. ich habe halt sehr viel gelesen, überwiegend auch in diesem Forum habe ich unglaublich viel gelernt und mir macht das Thema und auch die Tatsache, dass ich damit anderen Leuten helfen kann genau wie vielen anderen sehr viel Spaß.
Natürlich habe ich auch etwas Bammel davor, dass ich etwas übersehen habe beim Zusammenbau o.Ä. .. von daher freue ich mich wie gesagt sehr wenn ich eine zweite Meinung dazu höre.

Zu der Antwort:  
Natürlich ist die CPU, da sie noch auf Haswell basiert, "älter" als die Skylake-Generation. Die Empfehlung zu Haswell basiert aber darauf, dass Skylake nicht wirklich schneller ist, dafür aber um einiges teurer. 
Natürlich würde ein Upgrade in zwei Jahren schwierig werden .. du wirst aber, sowohl mit einem i5 6500 als aber VOR ALLEM auch mit dem Xeon sehr wahscheinlich frühestens in 4 Jahren die CPU wechseln müssen.
So, in 4 Jahren wird selbst der Skylake-Sockel 1151 veraltet sein, sprich du bräuchtest, selbst wenn du jetzt ein Skylake-Board mit einer Skylake-CPU kaufen würdest, aufgrund des dann aktuellen und neuen Sockels sowieso ein neues Mainboard.

Das mit dem RAM wäre zwar an sich ein Argument, falls es dann beim Upgraden immernoch "nur" DDR4-RAM gibt, aber dass ist ja auch nicht garantiert, eher auch unwahrscheinlich.

Du kannst zur MX greifen: 250GB Crucial MX200 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC
Wie viel dass mit dem Speichercontroller ausmacht kann ich nicht sagen, ich weiß nur dass die von mir verlinkte BX gute Dienste erweist, in diesem Moment einen halben Meter links neben mir ^^

Über eine mangelnde technische Qualität von Corsair-Netzteilen habe ich noch nie etwas gehört, allerdings habe ich dir ja oben noch ein Be Quiet! Netzteil verlinkt: 8487607 - 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular .. dass kostet zwar ein wenig mehr aber dass kannst du natürlich auch nehmen, das besitzt halt kein Kabelmanagement was ziemlich nützlich sein kann.
Falls du CM haben möchtest, gäbe es auch Be Quiet!-Netzteile die in Frage kommen würden, die sind allerdings noch ein klein wenig teurer: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze

"Und von den 8 Threads beim Xeon hast du beim Zocken nichts." ... da muss ich wirklich sagen dass das schwachsinn ist. Mal eben von der Tatsache abgesehen, dass es sehrwohl Spiele gibt, die 8 Kerne unterstützen, ist der Xeon ja kein Achtkerner. Er hat 8 Threads, dass bedeutet im Grunde aber etwas anderes. Mal eben ein Beispiel:
Nehmen wir mal ein Spiel, welches 4 Kerne unterstützt, zum Beispiel Assasin´s Creed Blackflag .. und jetzt eine CPU, die 8 Kerne hat. Von diesen 8 Kernen werden vom Spiel nun lediglich 4 Kerne benutzt, die anderen 4 Kerne haben nichts zu tun bis auf Nebenaufgaben von Windows, wenn überhaupt. Eine CPU mit HyperThreading, wie der Xeon eine ist, hat 4 Kerne, jedoch ist quasi jeder Kern so stark wie 2 Kerne. Somit hättest du bei Blackflag nahezu die zweifache CPU-Leistung zur Verfügung. Natürlich hast du bei einem Spiel, welches 8 Kerne unterstützen würde, mit HyperThreading nicht die Leistung eines echten Achtkernes. Die 4 "simulierten" Kerne sind eben nicht ganz so stark wie 4 "echte" Kerne .. aber nahezu. Wenn man es genau nimmt, nutzen diese "simulierten" Kerne Lücken im Verarbeitungsprozess aus und steigern die Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit durch teilen der Aufgaben wesentlich effektiver, diese werden eben nahezu doppelt so schnell erledigt.

Und ganz ehrlich, warum soll ich 20€ sparen, um eine solche Funktion, welche sich längst bewährt hat, und damit auf einiges an Leistung verzichten? Nur um eine Skylake-CPU im Rechner zu haben?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2016)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Das mit dem RAM wäre zwar an sich ein Argument, falls es dann beim Upgraden immernoch "nur" DDR4-RAM gibt, aber dass ist ja auch nicht garantiert, eher auch unwahrscheinlich.


 es kann gut sein, dass DDR3-RAM dann wiederum schon "selten" in Shops ist und daher teurer, so dass du fürs gebrauchte DDR3-RAM auch noch relativ viel bekommst. So war das mit DDR(1) und DDR2 auch. Als ich auf eine CPU umstieg mit DDR3 war DDR3 bereits "Standard" und DDR2 "veraltet" und im Handel daher nur noch relativ teuer zu haben, so dass ich fürs alte DDR2-RAM so viel bekommen haben, dass ich davon das neue DDR3 KOMPLETT bezahlen konnte  

Wegen der 8 Threads: es KANN zwar sein, dass "8 Threads" erst dann was bringen, wenn wiederum schon die Basispower des Xeons nicht mehr genug sind, so dass auch die 8 Threads ihn nicht mehr "retten" und man ne neue CPU braucht - dann wäre ein i5 auch nicht schlechter gewesen, und man hätte man es also jetzt auch bei einem core i5 belassen können.  Aber das vorherzusagen, ist sehr schwer. Wenn du eh schon 1200€ ausgibst, solltest du meiner Meinung nach ruhig den Mehrpreis investieren.


----------



## Uhgutah (10. Januar 2016)

Und was denkst du was das neue system leisten kann? Wird sogar ark laufen? Muss ja nicht auf ultra laufen 

finde ich auch gut das du so ehrlich bist mit deiner erfahrung


----------



## Uhgutah (10. Januar 2016)

Das mit dem ram ist noch ein guter tipp. Danke dir


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2016)

Uhgutah schrieb:


> Und was denkst du was das neue system leisten kann? Wird sogar ark laufen? Muss ja nicht auf ultra laufen


 also, wenn mit DEM PC ein aktuelles Spiel auf "Ultra" nicht läuft bei FullHD, dann kann das nur daran liegen, dass die Entwickler absichtlich zum "protzen" einen Mega-anfordernden Modus haben wollten. Wenn du WILLST könntest du ja bei jedem Game noch detalliertere 3D-Objekte, Grafikeffekte usw. einbauen, so dass selbst zwei GTX 980 Ti nicht mehr reichen, um es flüssig darzustellen. Dann is aber nicht der PC schlecht, sondern die Entwickler haben nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun 

 D.h. Dein PC wie nun vorgeschlagen wäre normalerweise für eine ganze Weile für "hohe" bis "maximale" Details gut gewappnet.


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Januar 2016)

Da ich die wesentlichen Komponenten wie CPU und quasi auch Grafikkarte bei mir verbaut habe (GTX970 von Zotac), kann ich dir da gerne die FPS-Werte geben:

Syndicate habe ich nicht getestet, bei Unity sind es meistens 60-70 FPS.
Bei GTA V, wenn man unnötige aber sehr aufwändige Dinge abstellt (am besten ein wenig herumexperimentieren) bin ich mit den "wichtigen" Dingen auf Ultra bei max. 90FPS und minimum, ganz selten vielleicht mal bei so 55.
ARK lief meine ich sogar auf Ultra eigentlich gut, bis auf ein nerviges stottern was aber nicht an der Framefrate oder am VRAM lag .. hat halt noch einige Probleme was Performance angeht ^^

Ich weiß nicht welche Spiele du spielst, aber ich zocke auch einige Early-Access-Titel, und da kann man oftmals halt nicht auf Ultra spielen weil sie natürlich noch nicht fertig sind.
Zum Beispiel bei Cities Skylines, da sinken die FPS quasi mit dem Wachstum deiner Stadt .. von anfänglich 144 auf 40-50 .. habe mal getestet und die CPU scheint dabei völlig unterfordert zu sein.
Auch Assasin´s Creed ist nicht wirklich gut optimiert für den PC, sind halt Konsolenspiele die noch schnell für den PC umgeschrieben werden und ohne große Tests etc. auf den Markt kommen. Und dann wird sich direkt an etwas neues gemacht .. Ubisoft halt ^^ Aber Witcher 3, Batman Arkham Knight oder eben GTA V ist halt sehr gut optimiert, und gerade Witcher oder Batman auf Ultra ist wirklich überhaupt kein Problem, auch wenn du ein wenig übertreibst ^^


----------



## Uhgutah (10. Januar 2016)

Das klingt ja echt super, ich bin entzückt 

doofe kleine frage nebenbei, nen zweiten monitor... Kann man den einfach normal mit anschließen oder muss man da was bestimmtes für haben?


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Januar 2016)

Einfach mit dem Hauptmonitor an die Grafikkarte anschließen, Grafikkarten haben mittlerweile eigentlich immer Displayport, HDMI und einen DVI-D-Anschluss .. falls dein Zweitmonitor relativ alt ist ,und nur eine VGA-Schnittstelle zur Verfügung hat, ist selbst dass oftmals kein Problem. Bei meiner GPU warr nämlich zum Beispiel direkt ein DVI->VGA-Adapter dabei, echt super ^^ Falls keiner dabei ist .. kosten ja nicht viel.

Edit:
Habe gerade gesehen dass man selbst bei einem kleinen Adapter echt aufpassen muss. Man benötigt einen Adapter, der ein DVI-Signal in ein VGA-Signal umwandelt, nicht einfach die Anschlüsse miteinander verbindet. Ich glaube der hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/Adapter-DVI-...PC-/131489585364?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368 müsste ein richtiger sein, das steht zumindest in der Beschreibung "-Wandler".


----------



## Uhgutah (11. Januar 2016)

so, ich habe jetzt den auftrag an meinen computerladen übergeben, der hat mir ins Angebot ne *MSI R9 390 Gaming 8GB reingelegt weil er denkt das die besser ist und nur das da hat. stimmt das?^^*


----------



## Golgomaph (11. Januar 2016)

Ich würde nicht sagen dass sie besser ist, aber wenn sie nicht teurer ist als andere 390 es sind passt es


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2016)

Uhgutah schrieb:


> so, ich habe jetzt den auftrag an meinen computerladen übergeben, der hat mir ins Angebot ne *MSI R9 390 Gaming 8GB reingelegt weil er denkt das die besser ist und nur das da hat. stimmt das?^^*




Die R9 390 von MSI ist auf jeden Fall top. Ob nun die eine oder andere noch nen Tick besser oder schwächer ist, also: das sind Details... VIELLEICHT ist der Lüfter nen Tick leiser, oder die eine Karte ist etwas laut, aber mit ein BISSCHEN weniger Takt ist plötzlich alles okay usw., und so was wie Takt und Lüfter kann man eben auch bei Bedarf selber sehr gut anpassen und meistens dann - FALLS etwas beim Lüftergeräusch stören sollte - auf ein angenehmes Level kommen.


----------



## Uhgutah (11. Januar 2016)

Alles klar, dann bin ich beruhigt. Ist bei meinem computerladen ein wenig teurer geworden als vorberechnet, aber das geht ja. Sind ja immer preise ab x€ im internet


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2016)

Uhgutah schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann bin ich beruhigt. Ist bei meinem computerladen ein wenig teurer geworden als vorberechnet, aber das geht ja. Sind ja immer preise ab x€ im internet


wenn man es sich leisten kann, sollte man ruhig den örtlichen Handel supporten


----------



## Trader-Joes (13. Januar 2016)

Hi, möchte für meine Anfrage keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, weil es dazu schon welche gibt. 
Ich möchte jedoch dennoch eure Meinung zu meiner Zusammenstellung hören die ich durch zahlreiche Tipps hier im Forum erstellt habe. 
Zudem habe ich noch kleine Fragen dazu: 

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX
Tower Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower Kühler
Mainboard: ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual
Grafikkarten: 4096MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 Dual Fan Aktiv PCIe 3.0 oder: 8192MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 390 G1 Gaming Aktiv PCIe 3.0

Gehäuse: Sharkoon BW9000-W mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne

Festplatte(HDD): 2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5"
Festplatte(SSD): 240GB SanDisk Ultra II 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-118CB DVD-ROM SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! System Power 8 Non-Modular 80+


HDMI Kabel: (€1,63*/1m) 3.00m HDMI1.4 Anschlusskabel
Kartenleser: Transcend F5 USB 3.0 extern Dual Slot Kartenleser
Monitor: 24" (60,96cm) LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B schwarz

Erst einmal: Passt alles in das Gehäuse rein? Sofern ich nichts übersehen habe sollte das Gehäuse ausreichend sein.
Passen die Lüfter die schon im Gehäuse sind alle auf das Mainboard(Strom)?

Sind genug Kabel vorhanden für die HDD und SSD, oder muss ich etwas dazu bestellen?

Ist das HDMI 1.4 irgendwas besonderes? Also was ich nur wissen will, passt es in den Monitor / Grafikkarte?
Netzteil ausreichend was Leistung und Kabel angeht?

Und:

GTX 970 oder R9 390? Habe viele Videos, Tests, Benchmarks gesehen und auch hier im Forum gelesen. Aber irgendwie kann ich mich nicht entscheiden.
Die R9 hat fast überall 10-15 FPS mehr und 8GB Speicher, damit fühle ich mich eigentlich sicherer. Gegen Nvidia spricht zudem die ( mir immer noch nicht nachvollziehbare ) Aufteilung des Speichers.
Allerdings frisst diese weniger Strom und ist eigentlich ausreichend. Jedoch bei GTA 5 z.B. habe ich gelesen das die GTX 970 nach ein paar Minuten Spielzeit aufgeben muss weil der Videospeicher voll ist...
Ich spiele Spiele wie Witcher 3, Fallout 4, GTA 5, Minecraft mit Mods, und Shooter wie Crysis 3 oder Battlefield 4.

Gespielt wird mit dem Monitor dann da oben, also 1080p.

Ich weiss das einige "Noob"-Fragen dabei sind, aber auch wenn ich mir sicher bin das alles passt. Möchte direkt loslegen und nichts umtauschen/zurückschicken müssen.


----------



## Uhgutah (13. Januar 2016)

Hi, die 970 und die R9 hat golgo hier in dem thread echt gut beschrieben finde ich. Musst kurz suchen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2016)

Trader-Joes schrieb:


> Hi, möchte für meine Anfrage keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, weil es dazu schon welche gibt.
> Ich möchte jedoch dennoch eure Meinung zu meiner Zusammenstellung hören die ich durch zahlreiche Tipps hier im Forum erstellt habe.
> Zudem habe ich noch kleine Fragen dazu:
> 
> ...


  Die Frage ist, wie lange du pro Tag und Jahr im Schnitt spielst. Wenn du JEDEN Tag 1-2h spielst, hält sich der Preis für die Strommehrkosten in überschaubaren Grenzen. Spielst du aber mehr, wäre die R9 390 schon "teuer" auf Dauer.

Wegen der Lüfter: die Gehäuselüfter schließt man oft sowieso an einen Stromstecker des Netzteils an und nicht am Board, sollte also kein Problem sein. Das Board hätte 3 Anschlüsse für Lüfter PLUS noch den für den CPU-Lüfter. Ich nehme aber an, dass man bei dem Gehäuse halt EINEN Stromanschluss für alle 4 Lüfter hat. Konnte da aber nichts eindeutiges finden auf die Schnelle.

Kabel: HDMI sollte passen, da gibt es an sich nix zu beachten. Aber das "gewinkelt" bringt dir nix, denn du wirst den PC ja nicht SO nah an die Wand stellen,  man so ein Kabel haben "muss", um beim Monitor kann es sein, dass das vlt je nach Gehäuse gar nicht klappt. 

Ein weiteres SATA-Kabel musst du aber noch mitbestellen, denn beim Board sind nur 2 dabei, du hast aber 3 Laufwerke.

Ansonsten passt alles.


----------



## Golgomaph (13. Januar 2016)

Hey und willkommen im Forum! 

Dass System passt soweit sehr gut, beim Netzteil könntest du wenn du möchtest zu einem mit abnehmbaren Kabeln (Kabelmanagement) greifen, beispielsweise dem hier: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze, wenn du 5€ sparen möchtest könntest du auch zu einem Corsair greifen: 500 Watt Corsair CX Series Modular 80+ Bronze

Die Lüfter passen problemlos auf das Mainboard, allerdings müsstest du einen der dreien an einen PWR- oder CPU_FAN-Anschluss anschließen, von letzterem, an den eigentlich der EKL Broken Eco, also der CPU-Kühler, angeschlossen wird, hat dass Board nämlich zwei. Besagter "PWR"-Anschluss wäre an sich eben auch eine Möglichkeit, allerdings läuft der angeschlossene Lüfter dann immer auf Vollast. Die anderen zwei Lüfter des Gehäuses kannst du einfach an die "CHA_FAN"-Anschlüsse anschließen ("CHA" = Chassis = Gehäuse), bei diesen Anschlüssen kannst du per Bios im Mainboard einstellen wie schnell sie drehen sollen, da gibts oft verschiedene Modi wie "Leistung", oder "Normal" oder "Geräuschlos" o.Ä. ^^

Nein, du müsstest noch ein Kabel dazu bestellen, beim Mainboard sind nur zwei SATA-Kabel dabei, mit HDD, SDD und Laufwerk kommst du allerdings auf drei nötige Kabel.
8326231 - 0.50m SATA 6Gb/s Anschlusskabel SATA Stecker

Das HDMI-Kabel müsste passen, brauchst du dass Kabel allerdings zwingend? Denn beim Monitor sind eigentlich immer Anschlusskabel dabei, meist sogar für alle möglichen Anschlüssen die der Monitor bietet.

Die Frage, welche Graka am besten für dich wäre, lässt sich eigentlich ziemlich einfach entscheiden.
Die R9 390 bietet dir mehr Videospeicher und ist insgesamt meist ein klein wenig schneller, ganz selten aber sogar langsamer. Allerdings verbraucht sie eben fast dass Doppelte an Strom, wie viel Stunden wird der PC denn zum "Zocken", also wirklich unter Last, verwendet? 
Bei der 970 ist es so, dass 3,5GB der eigentlichen 4GB Videospeicher schnell, und die letzten 500MB sehr langsam angebunden sind. Dass hatte eben zur Folge, dass die Leistung, sobald die 3,5GB überstritten werden, brachial einbricht, wie als ständen sie nicht zur Verfügung. Dass die Karte allerdings "aufgeben muss" ist völliger Schwachsinn, sowas behauptet wohl eher jemand der auf Nvidia sauer ist und die 970 nun gewaltsam schlecht machen will ^^
Weder Witcher 3, noch GTA V, noch Minecraft, noch Crysis 3, noch Battlefield4 überschreiten 3,5GB Videoram, bei Fallout 4 weiß ich es nicht, bin mir aber sehr sicher dass es ebenfalls nicht der Fall ist.

In der Praxis habe ich bisher kein Spiel gefunden, aufgrund dessen hohe Ansprüche an den Videoram ich die Grafikeinstellungen verringern musste. Gerade Witcher 3 ist sehr VRAM-sparend, bei Minecraft habe ich es mal getestet, 160 FPS mit den aktuellen Shadern. Bei GTA 5 sind is im Durchschnitt 80-90 FPS, maximal über 100 und minimal, in kritischen Situationen so 55-60. Auch hier stellt der VRAM keinerlei Probleme dar. GTA zeigt zwar in den Grafikeinstellungen an, wie viel VRAM mit den aktuellen Einstellungen benötigt werden würden, jedoch sagt sie absolut nichts aus da sie eigentlich nur den Extremfall angibt, wohl eher den extremsten Extremfall aller Extremfälle, der nie vor kommt ^^ 
Auch in Zukunft ist es nicht sicher ob die 3,5GB dich jemals bei einem Spiel ausbremsen würden, es kann eben auch gut sein, dass du einfach aufgrund der restlichen Leistung der Grafikkarte in einem Jahr die Grafikeinstellungen ein wenig herunterstellen musst. Somit sinken dann auch die VRAM-Anforderungen, so dass du, falls mehr als vorhandener Speicher benötigt werden würde, aufgrund der niedrigeren Einstellungen wieder unter 3,5GB benötigst ^^.

Die 8GB der 390 sind wiederum übertrieben, mit Full HD kommst du momentan nur mit Mods bzw. Shadow of Mordors über 3,5GB. Erhöhst du auf WQHD schon eher, bei 4K deutlich, allerdings reicht die Leistung dafür lange nicht aus, weswegen UltraHD auch wegfällt. Da sie allerdings alles in Allem ein wenig schneller ist, und man lieber zu viel als zu wenig von etwas hat, würde ich trotzdem zu ihr greifen, vorausgesetzt der Rechner läuft nicht 4 Stunden am Tag unter Vollast .. dann würde sich die 970 eher rentieren.

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen und alles war verständlich 

MfG,
Golgomaph


----------



## Trader-Joes (13. Januar 2016)

Okay Vielen Dank euch!

Habe mich dann für die GTX 970 entschieden. Der Stromverbrauch ist einfach ein starkes Argument bei fast gleicher Leistung...

Habe dann noch ein SATA und HDMI Kabel dazu gelegt. Bei den meisten Monitoren ist meines Wissens nur ein VGA Kabel dabei. Auf der LG Seite wird unter Zubehör bei diesem Monitor auch kein HDMI Kabel geführt. Deshalb muss auch das dazu. 

Danke, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen. Jetzt weiss ich auch woran die Lüfter müssen^^. Vorm Zusammenbau grauts mir noch aber dazu schau ich noch ein paar Tutorials, dann sollte das auch klappen.


----------



## Uhgutah (13. Januar 2016)

Hey, ich nochmal. Hoffe meine teile kommen morgen und mir stellt sich jetztnoch eine frage: kann ich mein betriebssystem einfach von der hdd auf die ssd kopieren?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2016)

Uhgutah schrieb:


> Hey, ich nochmal. Hoffe meine teile kommen morgen und mir stellt sich jetztnoch eine frage: kann ich mein betriebssystem einfach von der hdd auf die ssd kopieren?


 nee, das muss neu drauf. Erstens weil Windows bei der Installation für eine SSD anders eingerichtet wird und zweitens weil man bei nem Boardwechsel so oder so lieber neu installiert. Lad Dir am besten schon jetzt die Treiber fürs Mainboard beim Hersteller runter, denn die neuesten solltest du eh haben, nicht nur die von CD, und oft braucht man auch erst LAN-Treiber, damit man ins Internet kommt nach einer Neuinstallation.


----------



## Uhgutah (13. Januar 2016)

Okay, das ist schonmal ein tipp... Dann wird das morgen ein downloadprächtiger tag


----------



## Uhgutah (13. Januar 2016)

Muss ich das alte denn irgendwie löschen oder so? Bzw was muss ich alles beachten? Habe windows 10


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2016)

Uhgutah schrieb:


> Muss ich das alte denn irgendwie löschen oder so? Bzw was muss ich alles beachten? Habe windows 10


  also, bei Windows 10 kann es Probleme mit der Lizenz geben, wenn du einen völlig neuen PC hast. Da kenn ich mich auch nicht aus, man SOLL wohl per Anruf das ganze dann lösen können. Hast du denn einen win10-Key oder hast du mal Win7/8 gehabt und auf 10 geupraded?

Rein technisch gesehen würdest du aber einfach alles einbauen, das Windwos Setup Zb von CD starten und dann die SSD als Ort für Windows festlegen, die Festplatte bleibt dann unberührt, du kannst die aber auch komplett löschen, wenn du willst.


----------



## Uhgutah (14. Januar 2016)

moin, ich hatte windows 7 und habe dann geupdated.
ich habe aber noch die "alte" hdd im neuen rechner, damit kann ich dann ja eigentlich direkt loslegen und das Betriebssystem auf der ssd irgendwann später installieren oder?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2016)

Uhgutah schrieb:


> moin, ich hatte windows 7 und habe dann geupdated.
> ich habe aber noch die "alte" hdd im neuen rechner, damit kann ich dann ja eigentlich direkt loslegen und das Betriebssystem auf der ssd irgendwann später installieren oder?


 naja, bei einem Mainboardwechsel ist Windows normalerweise nicht optimal bereit, das kann auch zu schweren Fehlern führen, UND windows10 würde halt dann eh die Lizenz "verweigern", weil es eine ganz andere Hardware ist als zuvor.


----------



## Trader-Joes (17. Januar 2016)

Hi, habe vor kurzem gelesen das bei meinem Mainboard:

8587869 - ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual

Eventuell nicht ausreichend Platz für den USB 3.0 Stecker ist wenn die Grafikkarte zu groß ist.
Meine Grafikkarte:

4096MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Omega Core Edition

Muss ich das Mainboard wechseln oder denkt ihr das das trotzdem noch passt?
Wäre das eine Alternative?:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...1150-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail_971718.html

Restlicher PC oben verlinkt!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2016)

Also, wenn ich ein Foto vom Board anschaue, dann müsste der Stecker für USB3.0 an sich knapp ÜBER die Grafikkarte weggehen. Bei ner Karte zeigen ja Lüfter usw nach unten, die Buchse für FrontUSB3.0 aber beginnt quasi bündig mit dem Slot für die Karte, geht aber nach oben. Das sollte an sich kein Problem geben, außer man will unbedingt das Kabel "nach unten" verlaufen lassen


----------

